# My DIY Cav shallowblaster plate build



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, after losing my old fiberglass shallowblaster in Pringle Lake back in March I havn't like how the boat ran w/o it.
Sooooooooooo, my old country boy engineering kicked in.
Decided to build my own out of aluminum.
1st made a couple cardboard templates. Figured out a way to mount it w/o drilling into my lower unit.
Had 3/16" pieces cut & rolled to fit templates.
Shaped cut outs to just fit around the lower unit for top & bottom.
Clamped, drilled 1/4" holes & bolted together.
Went for a test race at area lake.:doowapsta
Wow, full throttle start with jack plate fully raised. :wink:


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Pics of progress.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Good job


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Pretty impressive! Just a question, why didn't you roll the front up a hair? Would help/not help? Just wondering....


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

patwilson said:


> Pretty impressive! Just a question, why didn't you roll the front up a hair? Would help/not help? Just wondering....


It does have a slight roll up & taper in the front. It originally was about 3/8" up the last 2". But I had to cut it back due to clearance issues.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice job. Can you tell if it flexes quite a bit. It seems aluminum would flex and eventually fatigue/break. Would stainless have been a better choice?


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

redman71 said:


> Nice job. Can you tell if it flexes quite a bit. It seems aluminum would flex and eventually fatigue/break. Would stainless have been a better choice?


No, it's actually pretty rigid. I never knew it until this project, but there are several different grades of aluminum plate. This material has a high tensil strength & also will resist corrosion.


----------



## fatboy0495 (Jan 3, 2012)

*very nice*

From here it looks as good as the ones from SAW. Nice Job.


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

Country boys UNITE!! That looks so good it puts a lump in my throat..... and brings a tear to my eye!!sad2sm Thing about country boys.....some call us country.....some call us simple......but they all call when they're in a bind!!!


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

What type of aluminum did you use and who bent the edges for you?


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Man, that looks great! Atta Boy!


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Nice job


----------

